# Rash under the chin?



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

my 5-month old DD has a rash under her chin and on her neck. it's a little red with a lot of little bumps.

It doesn't seem to bother her, but I wonder what could be causing it and how to treat it.

Any ideas?

Do you think it could be something I ate that passes through the breastmilk? Or could it be from heat or moisture collecting in her neck roll (we live in Florida) ?

Thanks!!!


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

It's probably "drool rash". Is she teething and does she drool alot? Many babies get a rash like this, just from the excessive moisture on the skin (and something in the saliva might be irritating, but I'm not sure about that).

Just try to keep her chin dry. You could also put a little lansinoh on her chin - it might lessen the irritation.


----------



## Chi-Chi Mama (Mar 13, 2002)

She has been drooling, but not so much in the last week or so. (and the rash appeard two days ago)

thanks for the help!


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Do you see any evidence of yeast in her mouth? Look carefully for white patches on a red base that don't wipe away. If a baby has yeast in their mouth it will commonly travel to their neck via drool and look just as you have described!

-Laura


----------



## cobluegirl (Nov 20, 2001)

It sounds like a drool rash to me also. My dd is 9 months old and still has one. It comes and goes in intensity. She is really drooly baby because she has to have everything in her mouth.


----------



## Natashka (Jan 25, 2002)

Sveta,

how many "chins" does she have?







She might simply outgrow it as she gets bigger, more slender and crawling. In the meantime, put her on her tummy more oftern and place sth of interest above her head, to make her extend her neck which would let more air in. This is a good developmental game, too. At this age there is a lot of moisture in the neck area and not enough ventilation.

(All of the above - assuming the problem is somehow related to being plentifully cherubic. That was what caused my dd1's rash, which was exactly as you described.)


----------

